# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Φ/β σύστημα τις κρίσης!

## Songoku

Γεια σας κυρίες και κύριοι καλώς σας βρήκα.
Ανοίγω αυτο το τοπικ για να με βοηθήσει όποιος μπορεί και θέλει.
Θελω να φτιάξω το 1ο μου φ/β αυτόνομο σύστημα λόγο ανάγκης περισσότερο καθώς δεν εχω ρεύμα στην οικία μου.
Σε αυτο το σύστημα για να μη πολυ γράφω θα φορτίζουν συσκευές οπως η/τ,3ds, κινητό, και ίσως ενα λαπτοπ κάπου, κάπου αν γίνεται.
Το budget που εχω αυτη τη στιγμή να διαθέσω δυστυχώς ειναι κάπου στα 200 ευρω είπαμε φ/β τις κρίσης και σιγα σιγα αν το θελήσει κ ο θεός να το μεγαλώσω.

Όποιος μπορεί και θέλει να βοηθήσει θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος.

Εχω διαλέξει κάποια πανελς μπαταριές κλπ αλλά θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεται εσείς ως ειδικοι στο κομμάτι αυτο μιας και απο ρεύματα κλπ ειμαι άσχετος  :Tongue2: 
Επίσης σαν 1ο μου ποστ δεν θέλω να ποστάρω link με τιμες κλπ γιατι κάποιοι ισως να με θεωρήσουν spammer ή troll και με το δικιο τους.

----------


## fmast40

καλησπέρα,
τα 200 ευρώ περιλαμβάνουν και τις μπαταρίες ή αφορούν το φωτοβολταικό μόνο? και αν ναι, τι μπαταρίες!! πόσες ώρες τη μέρα θες να λειτουργεί η τηλεόραση και οι άλλες συσκευές?

----------


## tsimpidas

τα 200 ευρώ μαλλον είναι λίγα αλλά κάτι θα μπορέσεις να πάρεις με αυτά,
το εχω ξανά δείξει όμως νομίζω οτι ταιριαζει εδώ.

συν οτι θα καταλάβεις τι χρειαζεσε πάνω-κάτω.

----------

agis68 (12-01-13)

----------


## nikolaras

Που μας κατάντησαν οι τρισάθλιοι........

----------

A--15 (10-01-13), 

ΠΑΝ (11-01-13), 

jami (10-01-13)

----------


## Songoku

Καλημέρα.
Ευχαριστώ αρχικά για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Βασικά το φ/β στοιχείο είναι αυτο που θα μου θέσει τα όρια χρήσης του.
Εγω απλά θέλω να φορτίζω τα ηλεκτροικά τσιγάρα πες 2000mah την ημέρα ενα 3ds 4.6v = 900ma για 4-5 ώρες την ημέρα ενα κινητό ανα 7-10 μερες 1000mah και τα υπόλοιπα πχ laptop ή αν μπορέσω να πάρω ενα ταμπλετ κάποια στιγμή που θα καιει και λιγότερο ρεύμα ειναι εξτρά οπότε δεν ειναι στα βασικά απλά αν γίνεται.
Μπαταρίες δεν εχω πέρα απο κάτι μικρές δεν τις εχω μπροστά μου να σου πώ πόσα volt/ah ειναι όμως αλλα ειναι μικρές απο συναγερμό.
Οποτε λογικά το setup θα πρέπει να εχει τα πάντα και αποτι γνωρίζω μέχρι στιγμής αν δεν κάνω λάθος ειναι
Φ/β πάνελ
Φορτιστής μπαταρίας
Μπαταρία
Ισως αν χρειάζεται κάποιο inveter 
Καλώδια 10 μέτρα ισως και παραπάνω.
Βάση θα φτιάξω μόνος μου.

*tsimpidas*
Πολύ ωραίο το βιντεάκι σου κατατοπιστικότατο.

----------


## fmast40

Θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις ότι χρειάζεσαι μια μπαταρία που να έχει τη δυνατότητα να ξεφορτίζει ανά 5-6 μέρες και αυτό γιατί αυξάνεται η διάρκεια ζωής της μπαταρίας και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην υπάρχει επαρκής ηλιοφάνεια κατά τον χειμώνα για αρκετές μέρες.

Η μπαταρία είναι το Α και το Ω και θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσεις κάτι παραπάνω.

αν κάνεις αναζήτηση για "Υπολογισμός φωτοβολταικού" , τότε θα βρεις πόσα watt πρέπει να είναι το φωτοβολταικό και πόσα AH η μπαταρία!! Ισως να απογοητευτείς αρχικά , γιατί τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά , αλλιώς όλοι θα είχαμε κόψει την ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Magneto

Μπορεις να αγορασεις απο ευρωπαικη χωρα στο ebay φ/β φθηνοτερα απ οτι μπορεις να βρεις στην Ελλαδα.
Αγορασα 3 πανελ με ενσωματωμενο ρυθμιστη, με αλουμινενιο πλαισιο που κλεινει με μεντεσεδες.
Εδωσα στην δημοπρασια 120ε και αγορασα αυτα τα πανελ των 90W (3x30W)

Τωρα οι τιμες των φ/β πανελ εχουν πεσει παρα πολυ διοτι αυτα που πωλουν ειναι παλαιας τεχνολογιας με χαμηλη αποδοση.
Προσπαθουν να τα πουλησουν και δεν μπορουν. Μπορεις να συγκρινεις τιμες σε μαγαζια.
Τα προηγουμενα χρονια τα φ/β πανελ κοστιζαν πολλαπλασια χρηματα. Αυτοι που αγορασαν ακομα δεν εχουν κανει αποσβεση.

Ινβερτερ δεν θα χρειαστεις. Για φωτισμο λαμπες led 12V ειναι καλες. Και μετατροπεα step up για το λαπτοπ.

Δεν φανταζομαι πως εισαι για να αγορασεις ειδικες μπαταριες, οποτε ξεκινας με μπαταρια αυτοκινητου. Μεταχειρισμενες βρισκεις με 25ε , καινουργιες με τα διπλα χρηματα. Μην αγορασεις μπαταρια μεγαλυτερη απο 2 ετων με το ματακι της να ειναι μαυρο.

----------


## Songoku

Έχω βρει ενα φ/β πάνελ των 60wp - 12volt. Στα 110 ευρώ.
Επίσης φορτιστή μπαταρίας στα 30 ευρώ πάνω, κάτω.
Μπαταρία θα χρειαστώ και inveter λογικά ε;
Έχουν μπαταρίες solar αλλά είναι ακριβές σε σχέση με τις απλές στα ίδια Volt/AH τι να προτιμήσω;
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## Magneto

Ξαναδιαβασε προσεκτικα το ποστ #7

----------


## katmadas

60 watt Καλα ειναι για αρχη...
Νομιζω ομως οτι μπορεις να βρεις φτηνοτερο.
Ο φορτιστης ποσα αμπερ ειναι?
Ινωερτερ δεν χρειαζεσαι για αρχη τουλαχιστον.
Μπαταριες αν παρεις 2 μολυβδου των 7Αh θα εχεις ικανοποιητικη αυτονομια.
3 μερες περιπου και κοστος καμια 25 ευρω.

υ.γ.:το 3ds τι ειναι?

----------


## Songoku

Magneto      .
   link       .
                 .
     pm   .

Katmadas 60 watt                  :Very Happy:  
      ;
     -   ; 12v x 7h = 84 watt?
To 3ds       psp,gameboy       .

         .

----------


## katmadas

> ;



      .
     ?
           ups  

https://www.google.gr/search?q=12v+x...w=1288&bih=675

----------


## taxideytis

Songoku...'     ...
              F/B....          ....
 ...

----------


## primeras

songoku.    .       /          .
             forum,     http://www.iqsolarpower.com/index.html  ,                 .      ,         .
               Forum       ...     !
 ...

----------


## bchris

.

   ,   ?
      ?      !@#!  ...

  .

----------


## mixos2

60w .     3.6  23 .17   ,10  cmp 10  2  29=18 36 .  3  . 79 . .      3-4  .   .   12v  6  .led   .          40  4      .     .     . .      ups  ,    150-200 w 10-15 .     .

----------


## rama

.     ,           .     ,         .          ,          ,     .

----------


## Songoku

.
 taxideytis               .
Primeras     bookmarks    site           (   freeloader solar  )             .

       /     ebay          ().                                       .
   .

         .
 /              2 .
      / >   >  >   >inveter    / >  >  > >inveter;

  !

----------


## mixos2

/ >  >  > >inveter.   http://www.ebay.com

----------


## Songoku

http://www.ebay.de/itm/100Watt-12V-1...item3cc8f4a091
100watt 100 .
    -.-   ebay.gr  com  ..

----------


## fmast40

καλό είναι αυτό στη γερμανία. τα είχα κοιτάξει και εγώ και σε καλή τιμή!! νομίζω ότι αξίζει... γενικά για να συγκρίνεις να κάνεις υπολογισμό κόστους ανά watt. αν βρεις και κάποιο άλλο με 130, νομίζω ακόμη καλύτερα!!

----------


## Songoku

Ναι όντως.
Βασικα θα προτιμούσα 2 50αρια αλλα το κόστος είναι μεγαλύτερο αποτι βλέπω.
Θα επανέλθω λογικά μέχρι δευτέρα θα εχω φτιάξει ενα set να μου πείτε και εσεις τη γνώμη σας.
Καλώδια απο το φ/β προς τη μπαταρία που θα τραβήξω δεν βρίσκω. Πρέπει να μετρήσω και πόσα μέτρα θα ειναι η απόσταση... πρέπει να βγαίνει 16-20 μέτρα πάντως...

----------


## agis68

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό το βίντεο. 2 ερωτησεις....Το μαυρο υλικό που χρησμοποίησες ( στο 22-25) ως κόλλα ή στεγανοτικό τι είναι γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι άμεσα...και αν βάλω κανονική μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου στα 48Ah...τι αλλαγές γίνονται σε αυτά που μας έδειξες στο video ή απλά θα έχει πιο μεγάλη απόδοση σε διάρκεια και ένταση?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## agis68

> Εχω βρει αυτο εδω 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/100Watt-12V-1...item3cc8f4a091
> 100watt 100 ευρω.
> Δεν ξέρω όμως γερμανικά -.- και στο ebay.gr ή com δεν υπάρχει..



Αν θες να σε βοηθήσω 


τα στοιχεια τα βλεπετε είναι 12V 100W κοστίζει 70 ευρώ και τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα είναι 28,80 euro για μια συσκευή και 13,90 για κάθε πρόσθετη.

Σαν τιμή το θεωρώ πολύ καλό και τα μεταφορικά δεν είναι υπερβολικά ακριβά.... Επίσης λόγω ΕΟΚ δεν έχεις τελωνείο.....

----------


## angel_grig

> Εχω βρει αυτο εδω 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/100Watt-12V-1...item3cc8f4a091
> 100watt 100 ευρω.
> Δεν ξέρω όμως γερμανικά -.- και στο ebay.gr ή com δεν υπάρχει..



Δεν χρειαζεται να ξερεις γερμανικα-βαλτο στο Google translate.Ακομη και αν θες να ρωτησεις κατι τον πωλητη γραψε την ερωτηση στα αγγλικα κανε μεταφραση με το google και στειλε και τα 2 μυνηματα (αγγλικο και μεταφρασμενο γερμανικο στον πωλητη).Δοκιμασμενο απειρες φορες :Thumbup:

----------


## Songoku

Καλή ιδέα ευχαριστώ  :Thumbup:

----------

angel_grig (13-01-13)

----------


## ale george

μια πολυ απλη και ισχηρη κατασκευη ρυθμιστη φορτισης με το λμ338 εως 5 αμπερ
homemadecircuitsandschematics.blogspot.gr/2011/12/how-to-build-solar-panel-voltage.html    
μεσα στο μπλογκ εχει πολλες απλες και λειτουργικες κατασκευες      για αρχαριους
επισης θελω να πω πως αν εχετε λιγες δυνατοτητες με το κολιτηρι ,αν αγορασετε κυψελες με 50 ευρο φτιαχνετε 150 βατ πανελ απο εβαυ.

----------

NOE (14-01-13)

----------


## Songoku

Καλησπέρα.
Ειχα κάποια προβλήματα υγείας αυτο το διάστημα και πήγαν ολα λίγο πίσω.
Λοιπόν σήμερα ήρθα εδώ στο φίλο μου και καταλήξαμε να κάνουμε τη παραγγελία αυτό εδω.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/100Watt-12V-1...ht_4010wt_1271 Στα 100 ευρω θα μου βγει μαζι με τα μεταφορικά.Η αγορά έγινε μέσα απο ebay.com και όχι απο το Γερμανικό.
Ελπίζω βέβαια να φτάσει άθραυστο!

Τώρα δεν πρέπει να διαλέξω κάποιο φορτιστή μπαταρίας και αν μπορώ να βρω και καλώδια 20 μέτρα για φωτοβολταϊκό.
Έχετε να προτείνετε κατι; 
Σκέφτομαι για αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/30A-12V-24V-...item41651b30cd Δεν ξέρω οτι πιστεύετε οτι μπορεί να αποδώσει καλύτερα.
Φυσικά το κόστος να μην είναι υψηλό γιατί θα ξεφύγουμε. Μέτα μου μένει η μπαταρία.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Scotty

ΟΧΙ αυτον τον ρυθμιστη ..ειναι το παλιο μοντελο ..Το εχω παρει και εγω και δεν λεει ..παρε αυτον στην ιδια τιμη που εχει και ρυθμισεις περαιτερω για την μπαταρια σουhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/261059323479...84.m1436.l2649  σου δειχνει και την διαφορα


Τωρα για πανελ , μια και εχεις παραγγείλει, δες για το μελλον αυτο >> http://www.solarfree.gr/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=18  που ειναι και μονοκρυσταλικο αλλα ειναι λιγο πιο ακριβο αλλα αξιζει τα λεφτα του τωρα ειδικα που το εχει σε προσφορα 


Για μπαταρια σαν αρχη μπορεις να παρεις αυτη http://www.solarfree.gr/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=18 


Καλωδιο αυτο http://www.solarfree.gr/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=18

----------


## Songoku

Ευχαριστώ.
Μια απορία το καλώδιο είναι για να συνδέσω το φωτοβολταϊκό με το ρυθμιστή φόρτισης σωστά;Το ιδιο καλώδιο θα χρειαστώ και απο το ρυθμιστή φόρτισης για τη μπαταρία;
Η τιμη είναι με το μέτρο;Δεν εχω καταλάβει.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile: 

Κατι άλλο εχω βρει 2 μπαταρίες η μια είναι 12volt 7.2AH και η άλλη 12volt - 2,3Ah θα κάνω δουλίτσα με αυτές;

----------


## Scotty

Κοιτα να δεις Γιωργο ....Αν το συστηματακι σου ειναι μικρο σε απαιτησεις , δηλαδη δεν τραβας πανω απο 3-5Α και ενα δυομισαρι καλωδιο κοινο ρευματος εισαι μια χαρα , βεβαια αν του βαλεις 6αρι καλο θα κανεις κακο δεν θα κανεις αλλα για να μειώσεις το κοστος μπορειςνα κανεις δουλεια και με αυτο που σου λεω..

Καλο θα ειναι το χοντρο καλωδιο να το βαλεις απο το πανελ στον ρυθμιστη καθως και στην μπαταρια , οτι βαλεις τελος παντων .
Απο εκει και μετα , δηλαδη αν θελεις να βαλεις φωτα για κηπο η κατι αλλο σε 12v και εναμυσαρι καλωδιο κανει την δουλεια..αλλα αν εχεις πολλα μετρα εκει θα εχεις καποια απωλεια , μιλαω για 10μετρα και πανω ....

Η τιμη ειναι με το μετρο , του καλωδιου

Για τις μπαταριες καλο ειναι να παρεις μια μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας σαν αυτη που σου ειπα και βαθειας εκφορτισης , παρα μια 7και μια 2 , η παρε μια 12αρα η 2 αρες κλπ..δηλαδη να κοιτας οι μπαταριες αν ειναι δυνατον να ειναι ιδιας χωρητικότητας και της ιδια εταιριας ..

----------


## Songoku

Ευχαριστώ  :Thumbup1:  
Μαλλον θα χρειαστώ ετσι και αλλιώς μπαταρία γιατι τις μέτρησα με πολύμετρο και εχει πέσει πολύ η τάση τους..
Η μια ειναι στα 1,2 volt :S

----------


## Songoku

Καλησπέρα.
Να πω πως το φ/π εχει φτάσει εδώ και λίγες μέρες.
Τώρα ειμαι στο κομμάτι αγοράς του φορτιστή που προτείνει ο φιλος Scotty. Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαίνω ειναι ο φορτιστής αυτος θα ειναι κατάλληλος και για μικρές και για μεγάλες μπαταρίες;
Εδώ http://www.iqsolarpower.com/paradeigma.htm  λέει οτι _Ο φορτιστής δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερος από το 1/10 της χωρητικότητας της μπαταρίας. Για παράδειγμα, αν η μπαταρία είναι 150ΑΗ, ο φορτιστής δεν πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 15Α.
_ισχυει ή όχι; Δηλαδή αν αγοράσω το φορτιστή των 30A θα εχω πρόβλημα με μπαταρία 150ΑΗ ή και λιγότερο;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Α να πω πως το φωτοβολταϊκό ειναι 100watt για όσους δεν εχουν παρακολουθήσει το θέμα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ale george

το πανελακι σου φιλε δεν θα σου δωσει πανω απο 4 α οποτε και ενας φορτιστης 5 α φτανει

----------


## Scotty

> Καλησπέρα.
> Να πω πως το φ/π εχει φτάσει εδώ και λίγες μέρες.
> Τώρα ειμαι στο κομμάτι αγοράς του φορτιστή που προτείνει ο φιλος Scotty. Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαίνω ειναι ο φορτιστής αυτος θα ειναι κατάλληλος και για μικρές και για μεγάλες μπαταρίες;
> Εδώ http://www.iqsolarpower.com/paradeigma.htm  λέει οτι _Ο φορτιστής δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερος από το 1/10 της χωρητικότητας της μπαταρίας. Για παράδειγμα, αν η μπαταρία είναι 150ΑΗ, ο φορτιστής δεν πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 15Α.
> _ισχυει ή όχι; Δηλαδή αν αγοράσω το φορτιστή των 30A θα εχω πρόβλημα με μπαταρία 150ΑΗ ή και λιγότερο;
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> Α να πω πως το φωτοβολταϊκό ειναι 100watt για όσους δεν εχουν παρακολουθήσει το θέμα.
> Ευχαριστώ



Καλοριζικο το πανελ σου και θελουμε φωτο με την αποδοση του ..
Κοιτα τωρα για το ελεγκτη ...αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να μεγαλωσεις το συστημα σου στο μελλον , δηλαδη εξτρα πανελ + μπαταριες , αυτο που σου συστησα ειναι μια χαρα , 10Α κανεις την δουλεια σου , και να βαλεις ακομα ενα πανελ 100W , μια χαρα θα ειναι ο ελεγκτης ..Να φανταστεις εγω εχω ενα 17αρι πανελακι με αυτον τον ελεκτη σε μια 38Α  μπαταρια και παει ρολοι το ολο συστημα ...και 3-4 μερες συνεφια να εχει , η μπαταρια ειναι φορτισμενη πανω απο το μισο , βεβαια η ημερησια καταναλωση δεν υπερβαινει τα 2Α .

----------


## NOE

ότι ο ελεγκτής πρέπει να είναι το 1/10 της χωρητικότητας της μπαταρίας έχει μια βάση .. Ο ελεγκτής, εκτός από ελεγκτής φόρτισης είναι ταυτόχρονα και ελεγκτής εκφόρτωσης  τροφοδοτεί δλδ το φορτίο μας και ελέγχει το επίπεδο της μπαταρίας, όταν η μπαταρία αδειάσει σε κάποιον βαθμό κόβει το φορτίο για να την προστατέψει. Ταυτόχρονα ελέγχει-ασφαλίζει το σύστημα μας από πιθανά υψηλά ρεύματα βραχυκυκλώματα, έτσι αν το ρεύμα ξεπεράσει το όριο που θέτει ο ελεγκτής (τα αμπέρ που γράφει στις προδιαγραφές) τότε κόβει το φορτίο.

Συνοψίζοντας, μία μπαταρία μολύβδου αν δεν θέλουμε να την καταπονήσουμε δεν πρέπει να την φορτίζουμε και εκφορτίζουμε με ρεύμα μεγαλύτερο του 1/10 της χωρητικότητας της και κατά συνέπεια δεν πρέπει ο ελεγκτής να είναι μεγαλύτερος από το 1/10.

(τα παραπάνω, για τις μπαταρίες και τους ελεγκτές, ισχύουν συνήθως αλλά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις που δουλεύουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο)

EDIT: Εγώ προσωπικά δεν τηρώ τον κανόνα του " 1/10 " αλλά έχω κάνει διαφορετικής φιλοσοφίας σύστημα.

----------


## Songoku

Καλημέρα.
Δηλαδη πιο να παρω;Οι τιμές ειναι 30 δολάρια και φτάνει στα 30A αν πάρω τον 20Αρη θα ειμαι εντάξει;Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το 1/10.
Θεωριτικά τα amper δεν ειναι αυτα οπου ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισις μπορεί να δουλέψει;
Ευχαριστώ.
Θα ξανα διαβάσω αυτα που γράψατε σε λίγο γιατι από κινητό είμαι ειναι και πρωί οπότε... :P
Σίγουρα επέκταση στο μέλλον θα υπάρξει δηλαδή και ενα δυο ακόμα πάνελ αλλα δεν ξερω πότε ισως και του χρόνου!
Φωτο θα ανεβάσω όταν θα ειμαι έτοιμος. Πάντως με ενα πολύμετρο που το μέτρησα μεσα στο σπίτι έδειξε σημάδια ζωής!

----------


## Scotty

Λοιπον..για να μην μπερδευεσε , εναν 20αρη σαν αυτο που σου ειπα ειναι μια χαρα για τωρα και για το μελλον με αλλα δυο 100σταρια πανελ, και για 100Α συνολικα μπαταριες ...
Αλλα θα σου προτινα , αν μπορεις να μαζεψεις καποια χρηματα να παρεις καποιον αλλο ελεκτη που εχει και πληροφοριες γενικα για την φορτιση της μπαταριας , ποσο κατεβαζει το πανελ σου κλπ ..ενας τετοιος καλος με λιγα σχετικα χρηματα και δοκιμασμενος ειναι αυτος >> 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121001527467...84.m1436.l2649  στα 30Α διαφορετικα αυτον >> 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180970929044...84.m1436.l2649

----------


## Songoku

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σωτήρη για την απάντηση σου.
Οπότε παω για το δεύτερο μιας και τα οικονομικά μου ειναι χάλια.
Οπότε μου μένει καλώδιο και μπαταρία τώρα.
Το άτιμο το καλώδιο ειναι ακριβότερο αποτι περίμενα..
Θα χρειαστώ 20 μέτρα περίπου επι 2, για θετικό και αρνητικό πόλο.
Αρα αν βγαίνει 2,5 ευρώ το μέτρο = 100 ευρώ -.-  για καλώδιο;;;πωπω.

----------


## Scotty

Τι εννοις 20 μετρα??? το πανελ απο τον ελεγκτη ποσο αποσταση ειναι??

----------


## Songoku

Αποτι μου είπαν και τα παιδιά πριν θα μπει panel στη ταράτσα και όλα τα άλλα στο ισόγειο.
Σκέψου πως είναι μια απόσταση κοντά στα 20 μέτρα..  :Unsure:

----------


## Scotty

ναι οντως ειναι μεγαλη η αποσταση πανελ απο ελεγκτη...οποτε πρεπει να βαλεις 6αρι τουλαχιστον ..Θα χρειαστεις επισης να περασεις το καλωδιο σε ειδικο σωληνα κωλωδιων , για να αποφυγεις οσο το δυνατον υγρασιες κλπ και κατα συνεπεια απωλειες

----------


## electrifier

Για 5-6Α μέγιστο ρεύμα στα 12V θέλεις καλώδιο 10 mm2 (8 AWG) με συντελεστή απωλειών 5%.

* Και το 6άρι οριακά σου κάνει για τον ίδιο συντελεστή απωλειών (υποθέτω η τάση θα κάθεται κάπου στα 13-14 αν η μπαταρία δεν είναι ξεφόρτιστη και το πάνελ θα έχει λίγς στιγμές μέγιστη απόδοση)

----------


## Songoku

πωω.
Με βλέπω να κάθομαι κατω απο το πάνελ να φορτίζω τις συσκευές μου :P
Αν μπει στα μισα η μπαταρία;10 μέτρα απο το πάνελ η μπαταρία και 10 μέτρα η μπαταρία απο εμένα; Αλλάζει το κόστος;
Πάντως αν είναι να μου φύγουν 100 ευρώ για καλώδια καλύτερα δεν ειναι να πάρω μια μπαταρία εξτρά και να τις εχω εναλλάξ;
Ολα αυτά φυσικά μεχρι να σταθώ και στα πόδια μου οικονομικά..

----------


## Scotty

Κοιτα ...οσο ποιο κοντα ειναι το πανελ με ελεγκτη και μπαταρια τοσο λιγοτερη απωλεια θα εχεις ...τωρα το κοστος παιζει με την αγορα υλικων.
Το ολο θεμα ειναι μια σωστη καλη μπαταρια για να αντεχει τα φορτια σου , και το σωστο πανελ να φορτιζει γρηγορα την μπαταρια σου και με ελαχιστο ηλιο....
Δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις πολλες μπαταριες , για αρχη ..αρχισε με μια σαν αυτη που σου προτινα , αργοτερα παιρνεις αλλη μια τετοια να εχεις 100Α για να μπορεις να εχεις τροφοδοσια τον χειμωνα με λιγοστο ηλιο...Τωρα ..αυτο το φορτιο που θα "χανεις" την ημερα απο τις μπαταριες σου ,πρεπει να μπορει το πανελ σου να στο καλυπτει εστω και στο μισο ...Βασικα ποσο ισχυ υπολογιζεις  στο περιπου να χρειαζεσε την ημερα??


*edit* :Αν τα φορτια που θα τραβας ειναι μονο για να φορτιζεις μικροσυσκευες , τοτε και ενα εναμυσαρι απλο καλωδιο ρευματος θα σου κανει την δουλεια ..Το ολο θεμα ειναι να ειναι κοντα η μπαταρια με το πανελ , για να μην χανεις ισχυ κατα την μεταφορα και την φορτιση

----------


## electrifier

Σχετικά με το καλώδιο, αν πρόκειται να τραβάς λίγο ρεύμα από τις μπαταρίες για ψιλολόγια (πχ λιγότερο από 2-3Α) τότε είναι καλύτερα να μπουν οι μπαταρίες κάτω από το πάνελ και με ένα μικρότερο/φτηνότερο καλώδιο να φέρνεις κάτω ισχύ για τις μικροσυσκευές σου. Για να το κάνεις έτσι όμως θα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις ΠΡΙΝ το ολοκληρώσεις ποιά θα είναι η πιο «βαριά» χρήση που θα κάνεις.

Γι αυτό που ρώτησες, αν το κόψεις στα 10 μέτρα (υπόλοιπες τιμές ίδιες) τότε το καλώδιο γίνεται 4άρι.

----------


## Songoku

Αρα να βάλω στη ταράτσα και τη μπαταρία και να τραβήξω απο εκει καλώδιο ε;
Το πιο απαιτητικό ειναι το λάπτοπ πιστεύω 90watt maximum τώρα δεν το εχω και μπροστά μου να σας πω ρεύματα κλπ.
Συγνώμη για τη κατάντια μου παιδιά και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια που δείχνετε μέχρι τώρα.

Το λάπτοπ για να τραβάω ρεύμα απο μπαταρία κλπ θα χρειαστώ inveter αυτο θα κάνει δουλειά;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-300W-Car...51225058387%26 έτσι;

----------


## Scotty

> Αρα να βάλω στη ταράτσα και τη μπαταρία και να τραβήξω απο εκει καλώδιο ε;
> Το πιο απαιτητικό ειναι το λάπτοπ πιστεύω 90watt maximum τώρα δεν το εχω και μπροστά μου να σας πω ρεύματα κλπ.
> Συγνώμη για τη κατάντια μου παιδιά και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια που δείχνετε μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> Το λάπτοπ για να τραβάω ρεύμα απο μπαταρία κλπ θα χρειαστώ inveter αυτο θα κάνει δουλειά;
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-300W-Car...51225058387%26 έτσι;




Κοιτα να δεις τωρα ...το inverter πρεπει να μπει κοντα στην μπαταρια με σχετικα χοντρα καλωδια ...αυτο που εχεις βρει στο ebay κανει δουλιτσα και μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις με τα καλωδια που δινει στην συσκευασια ..Απο εκει και μετα ?? τι θα κανεις ..θα τραβηξεις 20 μετρα απο το inverter μεσα στο σπιτι?? Φοβαμε πως θα εχεις καποιες απωλειες ..αλλα νομιζω οτι θα δουλεψει , κατεβασε το 220 απο τον Inverter με 2,5mm καλωδιο μεσα στο σπιτι

edit : Στο μπαλκονι δεν μπορεις να βαλεις το πανελ σου ??? λεω εγω τωρα :Rolleyes:

----------


## electrifier

Η χρήση inverter έχει το εξής θετικό, επειδή δίνει υψηλή τάση, αν το βάλεις στη ταράτσα και δουλέυεις τις μπαταρίες μέσω inverter, τότε θα χρειαστείς πολύ φτηνότερο καλώδιο να καλύψεις τα 20 μέτρα διαδρομής.
Έχει όμως κάποια αρνητικά:
- Για το on-off πρέπει να έχεις πρόσβαση στο διακόπτη του, πράγμα αδύνατο αν είσαι μακριά (να το έχεις ON συνέχεια δε γίνεται γιατί καίει ρεύμα).
- Έχει απόδοση μέγιστη (σαν αυτό που δείχνεις) 80-85% (+ ότι καίει το ανεμιστηράκι του) κι αν σκεφτείς τη διαδρομή μπαταρία>inverter>μετασχηματιστής>συσκευή, έχεις σημαντικές απώλειες ενέργειας.
- Όλα αυτά τα πολύ φτηνά inverter βγάζουν κακή κυματομορφή και είναι κάπως επισφαλή για ευαίσθητες συσκευές, οπότε το νου σου.

----------


## Magneto

> Συγνώμη για τη κατάντια μου παιδιά και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια που δείχνετε μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> Το λάπτοπ για να τραβάω ρεύμα απο μπαταρία κλπ θα χρειαστώ inveter αυτο θα κάνει δουλειά;
> έτσι;



Τι λες; ελευθερος ανθρωπος θελεις να εισαι, ανεξαρτητος.
Για λαπτοπ εγω θα επερνα αυτο το κυκλωμα ανορθωσης που ειναι γι αυτη την δουλεια, μπορεις να το αγορασεις φθηνα,
θα πληρωσεις λιγοτερα απο ινβερτερ. Αυτο το ινβερτερ που εδειξες ειναι μουφα-αχρηστο.
Τετοια ινβερτερ χαλανε τις συσκευες. Τα σωστα ινβερτερ ειναι τα pure sine wave με τιμες υψηλες.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150W-DC-10-3...item5aee669ea7

----------


## Songoku

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
Τωρα για το καλώδιο εχω άκρη απο μια φίλη μου ο πατέρας της ειναι ηλεκτρονικώς ανυψωτικών μηχανημάτων κάτι τέτοιο.
Με ρώτησε τι καλώδιο θέλω να μου βρει.
Του ειπα 6αρι ρεύματος.. Και με ρώτησε και κάτι άλλα, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα...
Πως να του το ζητήσω να μη γινει κάποιο λάθος;
Συγνώμη για τις καθυστερημένες απαντήσεις μου αλλά η πρόσβαση είναι δύσκολη.

----------


## ego35

για σασ εχω κατασκευαση ενα φ/β πανελ τα υλικα τα πειρα απο το ebay τα πανελακια ειταν 40 που βγαζουν μεγιστο 70watt απο τα 40 εβαλα τα 36 τα 4 μου σπασαν. σε μετρηση που εκανα σε καιρο συνεφια με ηλιο εβγαζε 20 volt και ανεβαινε η ταση σε αμπερ μου εβγαζε 2.60 δε ξερω αμα παει και παραπανω τα πανελακια ειναι τον 0,5 v λογικα πρεπει να εχω γυρω στα 60 και σε watt ..θελω να ρωτησω τι inverter να παρω τη σταθεροποιητη τασησ και μπαταρια να βαλω?

----------


## Magneto

> για σασ εχω κατασκευαση ενα φ/β πανελ τα υλικα τα πειρα απο το ebay τα πανελακια ειταν 40 που βγαζουν μεγιστο 70watt απο τα 40 εβαλα τα 36 τα 4 μου σπασαν. σε μετρηση που εκανα σε καιρο συνεφια με ηλιο εβγαζε 20 volt και ανεβαινε η ταση σε αμπερ μου εβγαζε 2.60 δε ξερω αμα παει και παραπανω τα πανελακια ειναι τον 0,5 v λογικα πρεπει να εχω γυρω στα 60 και σε watt ..θελω να ρωτησω τι inverter να παρω τη σταθεροποιητη τασησ και μπαταρια να βαλω?



Να βαλεις μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου για ρυθμιση φoρτισης στα 12V.
Πρεπει να εχεις ρυθμιστη φορτισης, καλυτεροι μα πιο ακριβοι ειναι οι φορτιστες MPPT.
Καλυτερα να μην παρεις ινβερτερ για το μικρο φ/β συστημα σου.
Κανε φωτισμο με λαμπες led 12V γιατι για παραπανω καταναλωση δεν..
Μπορεις ακομα να εχεις και ενα λαπτοπ με το μετατροπεα DC που εδειξα στο #50
Μπορεις να κανεις και φραπε με μοτερακι DC
και αερα με ανεμιστηρα αυτοκινητου

----------


## Scotty

*ego35* Φιλε μου αν διαβασεις μερικα ποστ ποιο πανω ....θα δεις τι προτινουμε στον φιλο και αποφασισε και εσυ , εξαρτατε βεβαια και τι θελεις να κανεις και τι να τροφοδοτησεις

----------


## Scotty

*Songoku* Συνοψιζουμε ..για την συνδεση πανελ -ελεγκτης-μπαταρια -inverter ..θα βαλεις καλωδιο 6mm η το λιγοτερο 4mm , πολύκλωνο για DC .Για μεταφορα απο το Inverter στο σπιτη 2,5mm ρευματος ειναι μια χαρα

http://www.solarfree.gr/components/c...%20%281%29.jpg

----------


## electrifier

Αν τα 20 μέτρα μεσολαβήσουν από φ/β > μπαταρίες θέλει 6mm το λιγότερο για 5% απώλειες. Εϊναι κρίμα να χάνεις ενέργεια στο καλώδιο από κάτι που αποδίδει με τόσο ζόρι.

Για τη μεταφορά 220V  από inverter στα «κυβικά» που έδειξε να το θελει του φτάνει και 0,75mm2 και πολύ είναι. Κάπου 9€ τα 20 μέτρα φαντάζομαι. Αλλά δε νομίζω να βάλει ινβερτερ τελικά, η λύση που πρότεινε ο φίλος με το booster αν θέλει να βάλει λαπτοπ είναι πολύ καλύτερη.

----------


## Songoku

> *Songoku* Συνοψιζουμε ..για την συνδεση πανελ -ελεγκτης-μπαταρια -inverter ..θα βαλεις καλωδιο 6mm η το λιγοτερο 4mm , πολύκλωνο για DC .Για μεταφορα απο το Inverter στο σπιτη 2,5mm ρευματος ειναι μια χαρα
> 
> http://www.solarfree.gr/components/c...%20%281%29.jpg




Απορία το αρνητικό καλώδιο πρέπει να ειναι και αυτό 6mm ή μπορεί να μπει και ένα φθηνότερο;
electrifier 
Αν μπει πρώτα το inveter και μετά το καλώδιο που προτείνεις θα μου βγει στη τελική φθηνότερα;
Αν μπορείς να κανείς κάποια πρόταση για inveter φθηνού αλλά αξιόπιστου.
Μιλάω για το συνδυασμό panel>inveter> καλώδιο > μπαταρία.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Applause:

----------


## Scotty

> Απορία το αρνητικό καλώδιο πρέπει να ειναι και αυτό 6mm ή μπορεί να μπει και ένα φθηνότερο;
> electrifier 
> Αν μπει πρώτα το inveter και μετά το καλώδιο που προτείνεις θα μου βγει στη τελική φθηνότερα;
> Αν μπορείς να κανείς κάποια πρόταση για inveter φθηνού αλλά αξιόπιστου.
> Μιλάω για το συνδυασμό panel>inveter> καλώδιο > μπαταρία.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ



Κοιτα να δεις ....την στιγμη που ολα θα ειναι μαζεμενα σε ενα σημειο ( Panel -charge controller-Μπαταρια - inverter ) το κοστος του καλωδιου , 6 η 4 mm δεν ειναι μεγαλο , οποτε απο εκει και μετα μπορεις να βαλεις 1,5mm για να κατεβασεις το ρευμα στο σπιτι .
inveter φτηνο και καλο δεν μπορει να γινει , ολα αυτα μεχρι τα 50- 60ε ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια ,,,θα σου κανουν την δουλεια που θελεις , με το φοβασε ...εγω προσφατα πηρα αυτο>>http://www.ebay.com/itm/200895569013...84.m1436.l2649, τροφοδοτω , laptop , tv και κατι αλλα ψιλολογια , και δουλευει αψογα μεχρι στιγμης . Στο φιναλε να συμβιβαστεις με τα λεφτα που δινεις , οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις

----------


## electrifier

> Μιλάω για το συνδυασμό panel>inveter> καλώδιο > μπαταρία.



Αυτό δε γίνεται, ΔΕΝ μπαίνουν οι μπαταρίες μετά το inverter.

Γίνεται:
panel > ρυθμιστής φόρτισης > μπαταρία(ες) > inverter > 220V προς συσκευές

Αν τα [panel > ρυθμιστής φόρτισης > μπαταρία > inverter] μπούνε όλα στη ταράτσα, τότε έχεις το ελάχιστο κόστος στα καλώδια. ΟΜΩΣ, υπενθυμίζω πως το Inverter όσο είναι ανοιχτό καίει ρεύμα και γι αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι κοντά σου για να ανοιγοκλείνεις το διακόπτη. Μπορεί να φαίνεται ασήμαντη επισήμανση, αλλά τα ασήμαντα κάνουν τη πράξη δύσκολη. Με ένα πανελ 100W μεγιστο μη περιμένεις να έχεις περίσσεια ενέργειας ώστε να αφήνεις να πηγαίνει και χαμένη.







> εγω προσφατα πηρα αυτο>>http://www.ebay.com/itm/200895569013...84.m1436.l2649[/FONT][/COLOR], τροφοδοτω , laptop , tv και κατι αλλα ψιλολογια , και δουλευει αψογα μεχρι στιγμης



Έχω κι εγώ modified sine inverter αρκετά ποιοτικό (δηλαδή όχι το πιο φτηνό κινέζικο που θα βρεις πρώτο, κάπως καλύτερο), ΑΛΛΑ λαπτοπ αξίας 500€, τηλεόραση αξίας 600€ κι άλλα τέτοια ΔΕ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να συνδέσω σε τέτοιο inverter. Εϊδα βιντεάκι στο youtube όπου ακόμα κι ανεμιστηρα και λάμπες συνδέει ο άλλος και βλέπεις πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα δυσλειτουργίας, πολύ πιθανό να μειώνεις το χρόνο ζωής των συσκευών και να παίζεις με τη βλάβη.
Παρομοίως, το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα περισσότερα φτηνοUPS των υπολογιστών, προορίζονται μόνο για χρήση μερικών λεπτών να σώσεις τα δεδομένα σου κι όχι για μόνιμη χρήση, είναι τα ίδια σκ@τ@ από ποιότητα.

----------


## Songoku

Έγινε παιδιά να είστε καλά.
Τωρα περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει με τα καλώδια.
Οπότε επόμενος στόχος είναι το inveter / η το booster. Εκει βέβαια θα πρέπει να το φτιάξω εγω αποτι καταλαβαίνω σε κουτάκι κλπ..
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο που δαπανήσατε. :Smile: 
Θα ενημερώσω οταν υπάρξει εξέλιξη. Ελπίζω σύντομα.

----------


## Scotty

Αντε ..περιμενουμε νεα και αποτελεσματα :Wink:

----------


## tsimpidas

*το μεγαλύτερο jule thief* ,
 ποιος είπε ότι οι λάμπες φθορισμού δεν ντιμαρονται ??

----------


## Scotty

Μηπως ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα???

----------


## tsimpidas

> Μηπως ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα???





λάμπα φθορισμού που ανάβει με 1,5 βολτ μπαταριά ?? 
νομίζω οτι τεριαζει μια χαρά.

----------


## Scotty

Ναι αλλα εδω μιλαμε για φωλτοβολταικο συστημα και οχι για J.T ..τεσπα ..ισως καποιος μοντερατορας μπορει να το ρυθμίσει το ολο θεμα

----------


## Magneto

Ναι δεν ειναι το σωστο θεμα αλλα τι να κανουν οι συντονιστες; να μεταφερουν ολα τα μηνυματα που εχουν μπει σε λαθος θεση, ή να τα διαγραψουν;

Σημασια εχει το εξης: Απο την εμπειρια μου (εχω κατασκευασει μερικα Joule Thief εχω και σχετικο θεμα) , λεω πως δεν συμφερει η αγορα εξαρτηματων για τετοια κατασκευη.
Μια λαμπα οικονομιας κινεζικη κοστιζει περι τα 3$, εαν παρεις τοροειδη μ/τ και τον τυλιξεις θα πρεπει να δωσεις περιπου 10$ μονο για τον μ/τ.
Και οταν το φτιαξεις θα εχεις λαμπα που αναβει με λιγο φως που δεν θα σε ικανοποιει για το κοστος της κατασκευης.
Τα J.T. εχουν χαμηλη καταναλωση αλλα παρεχουν μικρη φωτεινοτητα.

Για πειραματισμο και εαν εχει τοροειδη μ/τ μπορει καποιος να δοκιμασει. Γινεται και με αλλου τυπου μ/τ οπως μπορειτε να δειτε στο θεμα "Super Joule Thief"

----------


## Scotty

> Ναι δεν ειναι το σωστο θεμα αλλα τι να κανουν οι συντονιστες; *να μεταφερουν* ολα τα μηνυματα που εχουν μπει σε λαθος θεση, ή να τα διαγραψουν;



Aυτη ειναι η "δουλεια" του μοντερατορα να μεταφερει τα λαθος ποστ στην σωστη ενοτητα , ουτως ωστε να ειναι ευκολα προσβάσιμα απο ολους ...Κλεινω με αυτο το θεμα γιατι ειμαστε off topic , και δεν υπαρχει λογος να "χαλασουμε" το ποστ του παιδιου που θελει πληροφοριες /ενημερωση για το φωτοβολταϊκό συστημα που φτιαχνει .

----------


## nixagr

Κύριοι
 Οι γνώσεις μας είναι μικρές για τα πολύπλοκα αυτά συστήματα.  Ζητάμε τη βοήθειά σας για μια βασική αυτονομία, που σημαίνει 5 φώτα  φθορίου, ψυγείο, κουζινα και αν χρειαστεί μια ηλεκτρόλυση. Ποιά τεχνοοικονομική  λύση θα διαλέγατε για το σπίτι σας και προτείνετε... 
Εάν κάποιος μπορεί και θέλει ας βοηθήσει απανώντας
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ!!!

----------


## Scotty

> Κύριοι
> *5 φώτα  φθορίου, ψυγείο, κουζινα και αν χρειαστεί μια ηλεκτρόλυση.* 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ!!!



Μια και το εβαλες εδω , πολυ καλυτερα θα ηταν να ανοιγες νεο θεμα , θα σου πω ...
Γραψε τις καταναλωσεις που θελεις να εχει , λαμπες , ψυγειο , κουζινα .. ηλεκτρόλυση??? τι ειναι αυτο??
Μονο η κουζινα τραβαει τουλαχιστον 2000w  ,τα αλλα ειναι τα λιγοτερα , θελεις "δυνατο" συστημα το οποιο θα κοστιζει αρκετα ,για ποιο οικονομικη λυση , την κουζινα την βγαζεις απεξω , και περιορίζεσαι στα υπολοιπα

Χοντρα - χοντρα ...ο Inverter εχει γυρω πανω απο 300ε ριξε μια ματια εδω>> http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...inverters.html

Μπαταριες θα χρειαστεις τουλαχιστον 2 κατασταρες βαθιας εκφορτισης >>>
http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...batteries.html

controler http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...ntrollers.html

τελος τα Panel http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...ar-panels.html

Yπολογησε τωρα την μαρμίτα :Biggrin: 

Εδω ενα ετοιμο συστημα για τις απαιτησεις σου  http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...powerkit2.html

----------

